# Buckeye Lake Carping 5/5/04



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Spend my birthday at Buckeye fishing for carp, who would have it any other way? I managed to catch about 7 , all of them kinda small. My friends managed to catch a few as well but the spent more time fishing for bullheads  
We fished from 9-5 fishing at Brooks park. I couldn't beleive it, at one point there we're a total of 4 different groups of people carp fishing! Whats with that? One guy got his rod pulled in and went completley back into the water, and got it back and landed the fish  

I took pictures, but I don't have the USB cable here to get the pictures off, so I guess you'll all just have to wait


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It also looked like the carp had been spawning pretty heavily around Brooks park. There we're thounsands off eggs adhered to the rocks the line the banks. I didn't seen any activly spawning though. I snapped a photo of the eggs and I'll be sure to post'em.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like carp fishing is really gaining in popularity


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Generally when I'm out carp fishing at public areas I'm the only person who is carp fishing. Most of the people we're using sweet corn but one group of about 5 guys were using wheaties balls and rye crisp. One of the members in that group was the one who got their rod pulled in. I think I saw every group at least catch one fish, and the one guy even let me use his net to land a fish. Us carpers sure are a nice bunch.

Forgot to mention one of the carp I caught had 2 dorsal fins, thats right 2! The second one was kinda small but it was definitally a second dorsal not just a tear in the "normal" one. Looked like at one point in its life it had gotten injured on its side or something, maybe it was just a tumor. Either way it had a discolored spot that ran up its side... i got pictures of it, you just have to see it, really really weird.

Today was also the first time I used strawberry flavored sweet corn. I think we got a total of 3 fish on it - 2 of which I caught. Clearly the normal sweet corn out preformed the strawberry stuff, but it was nice trying something new out and actually having it work. I wasn't sure exactly how you guys flavor you sweet corn so I just bought a thing of Wild Strawberry Jell-o and added the pack to a can - worked for me


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres the pictures, I'm not gonna post all of them as none of the fish we're really picture worth 

This is an upclose picture of the carp that looked like it had 2 dorsals.









Here is a fullview of the fish, looks like he had his side damaged at one point or another.









My friend with a nice colored fish.









Looks like carp eggs in the water?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom,

Looks like that fish was hit by a cran or herron when it was younger. I've seen a lot like that, and most of the "experts" say that' s where it comes from. Could have been a musky.....but being BL, likely a bird.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I figured it was on account of an injury of some sort, just never had saw anything quite like it.


----------

